# New run of Woodvil's



## Rob Fisher (27/10/14)

Hi All,

We have been speculating as to when the next run of Woodvil's will be available and we thought it would be in time for Xmas but I just spoke to Rob at Reosmods on the phone a few minutes ago... I just had to phone him and thank him for creating a masterpiece that has helped me stay of stinkies for over a year now... it appears that the next run of Woodvil's will only be available sometime between January - March 2015 depending on work load.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Moist (27/10/14)

Dayum! 2105 is quite a way away!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/14)

Moist said:


> Dayum! 2105 is quite a way away!



Boom! Thanks! Fixed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

That actually suits me. This way I know I'll be in that pre order as I'll have time to make sure i have the required moola

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

